# Raptorus Rex?



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

So, I was reading Know no Fear and i came across a part in the space battle where the Word Bearers have a ship called the Raptorus Rex.

And i'm pretty sure that in the first Badab War Imperial Armour book the Fire Hawks (atleast i think it was them. I KNOW it was in that book somewhere) Capital ship is also called the Raptorus Rex.

So i was a tad confused. Could there possibly be some link between the two? The Fire Hawks were part of the Cursed Founding.

On the Fire Hawks, page 69 of Imperial Armour: Badab War Part 1
"Also of note was their extremely powerful fleet assets, which included their famed star fortress Raptorus Rex..."

would this just be a cock up on GW's part or what?
or is there more to it perhaps?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it's a slip up. The ships appear to be of completely different types.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

Oops! GW have blatently made an error there, or have we just stumbled upon a tasty bite of fluffy goodness! Hmmmm......


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Two ships cant have the same name?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Not if Chaos have nabbed one. It's like naming the new Grey Knights Strike Cruiser the 'Terminus Est', it's not strictly forbidden but it would be regarded with suspicion. Hell, it'd probably be cursed by Nurgle for daring to make fun of him.

Midnight


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Not if Chaos have nabbed one.
> Midnight


To be technical, the Word Bearer ship had been renamed to Infidus Imperator. So it's not really sharing the same name.

Would you want to name your ship after a ship that had turned traitor? Maybe, maybe not. On one side you don't want to tempt fate and if a ship named the Raptorus Rex turned once, maybe it'd turn again. On the other side of the coin, maybe you want to change fate and say, "Yes, it turned once, but never again."

That or the galaxy is a very wide place and 10,000 years is a very long time. Maybe at the Forgeworld that created the new Raptorus Rex they had forgotten the Raptorus Rex had turned traitor?

That or an author mess up.


----------

